# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Female Hair Transplant - After Three Procedures I Am Noticing Further Hair Loss

## tbtadmin

Answered by Dr. Sara Wasserbauer

I have undergone 3 hair transplant procedures and thought that they were successful.  However, recently  I have noticed further hair loss and am concerned that the hair transplants may not really be working for me, especially since reading that very, very few women are good candidates.  It is difficult to tell if I am seeing just the normal loss of my hair or if the transplants did not take.    Before I decide to have another procedure I want to be very sure that I am really a good candidate for the procedure. Thank you so much for your help.  - Lauren  Read Full Post on The IAHRS Hair Transplant Info Center

----------

